# Smoking grain



## lostfish

Anyone here smoke their grain before brewing with it?  What kind of wood?  One beer I know of that smokes the grain is the Alaskan Smoked Porter...great stuff!  I'll try it with my next batch and let you know how it turns out!


----------



## meatball

I've had a German smoked beer that was really good. It was brewed in Bamberg, Germany, which apparently is where the tradition started. They smoke the malt that is used in the brewing. Not sure what kind of wood they used. 

I have heard of the Alaskan Smoked Porter. Funny story, their brewery is located across street from a salmon smoke house in Juneau and the owner of the brewery asked the salmon guys to smoke his malt for him. They used Alder, for the obvious reason that it's what they used in the salmon. 

I think Rogue also makes a smoked porter and if I'm not mistaken, Brooklyn Brewery also makes some type of smoked beer as one of its seasonals. I also saw a beer once called "Smoke on the Porter", but not sure who brewed it, though it was an American craft brewer. 

I don't think it matters what kind of wood you use, just give it a nice smokey flavor. Good luck and be sure to let us know how it turns out!


----------



## bbq engineer

smoked porters are great...I don;t know what they use as a smoke source, but I sure do love a good experiment!  Let us know how it turns out, and make sure you capture some good *BREW VIEW* along the way!


----------



## lownslow

could consider peat also.  that is how they get the smokey flavor in scotch


----------



## benjaminr

this is very interesting and I was thinking the same thing the other day.  I have a hefe im about ready to start. Sooo I think I may give it a shot.


----------



## pintobean

I was just about to ask this question since I got my A-Maze-n smoker today. I know the Germans smoke their grains with beechwood for making Rauchbier. I believe Cherry is used in smoked porters if I'm not mistaken.

Stone Smoked Porter is a great one!


----------



## pintobean

lownslow said:


> could consider peat also. that is how they get the smokey flavor in scotch




This is how they make some scotch ales.


----------



## alelover

Peated malt is smoked with peat from the peat bogs of Scotland. Same stuff the water runs through that they use for scotch. It can be purchased from your local HB store. I don't know anyone who ever made peated malt themselves.


----------



## adamtbest

This may be an old and dead thread, but if anyone is still looking at it let me give you some advise.  I do smoke my own malt for brewing in beer.  I have a small smoker I cold smoke the malt.  You want to cold smoke the malt because hot smoking will cook your malt.  To hold my grain I bought a non coated window screen and bend it into an bowl.  I used left over window screen as a filter below the bowl.  I didn't add anything extra to the screen.  For my cold smoke I have a soup can I poked a hole in the side of and I use a new soldering gun.  Make sure you use a new soldering gun and not one that has been used for solding anything. That heavy metals will get in your smoke and your beer.  Also the smoker I use has never been used for smoking food.  Fat left over from foods can get into your beer as well.  It may not be a bad thing to have bacon beer.


----------



## alelover

Here is some grain I smoked.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/106739/smokin-barley-in-a-cardboard-box


----------

